# CT Conversion



## fille9 (Dec 21, 2008)

What is it?? What does it consist of ????


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

use the search engine on this site as you will find more than what your looking for!!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

A CT conversion is a way to make a levelwind Abu like a 6500C3 to a 
6500C3CT. It consits of the removal of the level wind guide, worm gear and then the top bar that the levelwind guide rides on. The bad thing about this is that you have to cut that top bar off. There is no way to just remove it. And for me the only people that should need to do this conversion is us left handers who are neglected in the fishing world. If you are right handed go out and buy a new instead of cutting one up right outta the box. unfourtunitly I have done this on 4 6501 c3's. You will need to get a conversion bar. This is what it is supposed to look like when done.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

A CT conversion is the act of making a reel non-levelwind with a CT bar.

A CT bar is simply a solid bar with threaded holes in either end that replaces the level-wind front bar of the reel.

CT is the notation for a reel that has no line leveler. One with a leveler is called a CS reel.

If you go to customrodsnreels.com you can see pictures of CS reels, CT reels and the CT conversion bar.

Evan


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Or you can just change the frame. One of the best things about Abu's, the interchangability of parts. Here is an original 5500 CS and one thats been done CT. I did not do this conversion, got it like this.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

AirDown said:


> Or you can just change the frame. One of the best things about Abu's, the interchangability of parts. Here is an original 5500 CS and one thats been done CT. I did not do this conversion, got it like this.


Like I said there is no reason for a right hander to need to do a conversion on their reel. Just go buy one out of the box or buy the frame for it.


----------

